# Wide Open Throttle - Saturday Night



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Mega's band - Wide Open Throttle, plays Al's Sports Bar on Westheimer this Saturday night. C'mon thru!! 

No cover and drink specials. And Hot chicks. Tons of Hot chicks. Something about their music just gives the honeys a wettie. 

Check it out. I have seen three or four of their shows. Its always a good time.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*.*

HAHA! Thanks, Ernest! It's gonna be a wild one! No cover, drink specials, plenty of free parking.

16203 Westheimer Rd 
(281) 493-9797


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'll be there to sign autographs.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bring your maracas and we'll let you join in on a couple of songs.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

let me get up there with my gabbanelli.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Learn some zydeco for the next gathering!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary won't show, as usual.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Gary won't show, as usual.


Prolly knot. I took half a day vacation today and I'm getting e mails from work about what these dang engineers want me to do, Saturday and Sunday! I hate engineers as much as I do lawyers! :rotfl:


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Mega - hope you guys have a great show. Knock them dead.


----------

